# Table top cleats



## Alan Smith (10 Mar 2009)

One of the things I hate doing is routing or boring oval holes in cleats to allow for movement in table tops etc. I came up with the following idea recently, it's quick and easy to do and seems to work well. First I drill a countersunk pilot hole through from the underside thn flip over the cleat and drill down following the pilot hole with a conecut which is a conical cutting tool for cutting holes of varying size in sheet metal. The image below shows a cross section.






I'm not claiming this is any better than routing an oval hole just that I find it easier to rattle this off on the drill press rather than mess about with the router.


----------



## OPJ (10 Mar 2009)

That's an interesting idea, thanks for sharing.  

I've got to make a pair of cleats soon and may consider doing something like this... :-k :wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Mar 2009)

I've done something similar in the past, using a biscuit jointer. Where you have drilled a conical hole, I have cut a slot. Same principle.

Actually yours is probably slightly better, as a BJ slot is a bit narrow for many screws, so sometimes I have to cut the slot twice.

Now I just have to find my conical drill.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## jerryc (24 Mar 2009)

I just use the old fashioned method for table cleats. Cut a slot in the rail, (I use a biscuit cutter). Make the button by cutting wood with a rebate across the grain so the narrow tongue is able to fit the slot. You can make several at a time with a simple jig. Bore a hole in the thick part of the button and screw it to the table.

Jerry


----------

